# Jersey cross dairy heifers for sale-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have two beautiful Jersey heifers available out of a Jersey bull and Jersey/Holstien cows. Born here on the farm to our cows. They are guarenteed not twins. Healthy, over a month old now, eating hay, grain and on the bottle. I just do not need this many heifers. $300 each.

Pictures are old. The heifers were about 2 weeks in the pictures.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good looking gals. I never get tired of looking at calves...Topside


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you think one would fit in my van? hehehehe....great looking girls!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Do you think one would fit in my van? hehehehe....great looking girls!


Yeah! Do you think the one I want would fit inside Callie's van?

Nice looking little heifers. I'm very tempted.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds like the planning of another "Road Trip."


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,,cute!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Are they still available as of 11-15?
If so, I'll chase down my SIL-see if I can convince him


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

They are still here. I can get updated pics if you'd like.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

How about a roads trip to PA??!!:happy:


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, I DO want them--I had my SIL talked into going halves--till he asked if I could get them and still pay the taxes--Bad Taxes!!
Maybe next time you have some to sell


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ozark_jewels said:


> They are still here. I can get updated pics if you'd like.


No need ....I'll take 'em


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

elevenpoint said:


> No need ....I'll take 'em


Hey, is this the guy I delivered the heifers too?? I forgot you said you were on HT. If this isn't you......now I'll be embarrased.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh yes, and SOLD!! I have been sick and not had time to get online to take the ads down.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

wish you had delivered them to me by accident:>)


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

And...the names are......Molly and Madison....


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lucky !!!!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh good, it is you! Love the names.


----------

